# Jennychem?



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

Just wondering, does anybody on here have any experience with JennyChem? Any products you'd recommend or warn people away from?

I've been seeing lots of adverts for them lately and from what I can tell they manufacture their own products which is a positive, but I can't find a great deal about how good (or bad) they are!

Please don't turn this thread in to bickering about them raising the price of hand sanitizer when the pandemic started, I know it happened and it's not great that they did it, but they were far from the only ones so please don't come in here and whinge about it!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I found what I have tried to be quite good. Wheel cleaner is great. Orange quick wax looks great and super easy to use. Snowstorm TFR has some proper cleaning power! 

I think I’d be buying again, great value when you have 20% off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

Dipesh said:


> I found what I have tried to be quite good. Wheel cleaner is great. Orange quick wax looks great and super easy to use. Snowstorm TFR has some proper cleaning power!
> 
> I think I'd be buying again, great value when you have 20% off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that was kind of my thinking, 20% off this weekend so if anything is worth picking up it's the time to do it.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

I have tried 4 of the 12 products in the bundle kit and all have been great and well worth a look, write up here


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Goes to potentially buy something I don't need.....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Goes to potentially buy something I don't need.....


Goes to look at something I don't need to look at, with the potential to buy something else I don't need :lol::lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Is the tyre shine good?!?


----------



## New2Bubbles (Aug 19, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Is the tyre shine good?!?


The neighbour was moaning about his new tyre shine being mega slingy, showed me the bottle and it was Jennychem. Wheels looked awful after a single trip out and it didn't dress the tyres with any longevity


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ste T said:


> I have tried 4 of the 12 products in the bundle kit and all have been great and well worth a look, write up here





Imprezaworks said:


> Is the tyre shine good?!?


Looking at it from that review, the first image looked very messy, looks to be a thick liquid and quite gloopy... The final dressed tyre did look better, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Nah will stick with auto smart tyre shine or auto glym gel


----------



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> Goes to potentially buy something I don't need.....


Voucher code bankholiday20 for 20% off on orders over £30.

Not that I support you buying things you don't need of course...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Nah will stick with auto smart tyre shine or auto glym gel


Not tried the Autosmart tyre shone, but I couldn't get along with the AG one, which was a frustration as I usually really like their stuff :thumb:


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

I have used their methanol to make my mini faster via an aquamist kit &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Looking at it from that review, the first image looked very messy, looks to be a thick liquid and quite gloopy... The final dressed tyre did look better, but I'm not sure...


Quite Right, as long as you work off the extra you will be fine as for durabilty im getting around 7 / 10 days be i ensure all old dressing are removed first.


----------

